# anyone pick up an interlagos/cinnamon combo yet?



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Just passin by, wondering, what my dream car, actually looks like.  

I've seen interlagos on black and on ecru, and topaz/black/white on cinnamon, but not interlagos on cinnamon. :eeps: 

Surely I'm not the only person crazy enough to order such a combo?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Just passin by, wondering, what my dream car, actually looks like.
> 
> I've seen interlagos on black and on ecru, and topaz/black/white on cinnamon, but not interlagos on cinnamon. :eeps:
> 
> Surely I'm not the only person crazy enough to order such a combo?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85262&page=3

Hey webguy330i,

You must have missed the end of this thread. I got that exact combo. 

Here's to hoping its good. I used to look at the pics that John Schafer had of the techno/modena E36's he ordered. Now that was an eye poping combo. :yikes:

Build date is last week of this month. Should be here in the first week of June. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Just passin by, wondering, what my dream car, actually looks like.
> 
> I've seen interlagos on black and on ecru, and topaz/black/white on cinnamon, but not interlagos on cinnamon. :eeps:
> 
> Surely I'm not the only person crazy enough to order such a combo?


Chris, just out of curiousity, were you able to cancel your order prior to production, or did the dealer go ahead and take delivery or modify the order?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Chris, just out of curiousity, were you able to cancel your order prior to production, or did the dealer go ahead and take delivery or modify the order?


     MIKE!!!! :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Chris, just out of curiousity, were you able to cancel your order prior to production, or did the dealer go ahead and take delivery or modify the order?


 :thumbup:

Lead me Mike to the promise land, surely the :amish: are ready to follow you this time :fruit: :smokin:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> MIKE!!!! :tsk:


:bustingup

Like Chris I've got believe that there is at least one maverick out there somewhere that already has (or has seen) this combo.

I've even heard a rumor that the PCD is using one there as it's track vehicle. :dunno: I just can't be content to be left in my world of ignorance forever.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lead me Mike to the promise land, surely the :amish: are ready to follow you this time :fruit: :smokin:


Where have you been, you slacker? You were supposed to blaze the trail, but it seems you got caught up in your own little General Hospital soap opera and forgot about those of us that are supposed to really matter. :angel:

Better make sure the parson is onboard for this change. He would probably go for it if you got JB and promised to remove the shiny badge and replace the gills with CF ones.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Where have you been, you slacker? You were supposed to blaze the trail, but it seems you got caught up in your own little General Hospital soap opera and forgot about those of us that are supposed to really matter. :angel:
> 
> Better make sure the parson is onboard for this change. He would probably go for it if you got JB and promised to remove the shiny badge and replace the gills with CF ones.


 :rofl:

I would love to be your personal corruptor on this one but the timing is just not right. However should I be able to do so it would be "special blue", black cloth/leather, roof, HS, width seats and xenon....not that I have given it any thought :bigpimp: :angel:

Apologize for the absence, ten hour work days and a recent 5 day outage with the flu have kept me a bit busy and off the radar screen.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85262&page=3
> 
> Hey webguy330i,
> 
> ...


 !!!!!! Nice nice nice, man I cannot wait to see pictures. I am the epitome of a jealous bi7ch right now. 

Mike, afaik, they modified the order. They were skeptical of being able to sell such a "wild" combo, but I believe Sarafil was going to order one for sale... :eeps:


----------

